# working at Younkers



## whispercalm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi There!
I have an interview for the cosmetics dept at Younkers tonight for a part time position with them.  I don't know which counter it is for though.  I currently work full time as an admin assistant 30 miles from where I live and need this to supplement my income.  Wish I could find a local fulltime job that pays enough, but that is another story.  I also do some retail at my current postion and also sold MK years ago.  I'm hoping either the Estee Lauder or Clinique counter is where I would be placed.  I love there products and I love skin care and cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Does anyone have an idea what the pay is?  Being part time the pay is not as important as if it was a fulltime one, but I would like to have an idea before I go in.  If a fulltime postion opens with them, I would seriously consider it.  Oh, this would be in Iowa.


----------

